# Do you give your real/fake name when ordering food/coffee etc?



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If the staff asks, do you give your real name or a fake name when you're ordering food or coffee or likewise?

If you do use a fake name, what fake name do you usually give?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Seymore Butts


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

as someone who respects people who have to work horrible jobs like this, i give my actual name instead of some horrible joke i always think of, because, even though we may find it funny for the barista to have to yell out "reGYNa," they are dying inside

also i haven't had the guts to have fun in public with real people in like two years so


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

Sometimes I give a shortened version of my name or a simpler one like Emily, so they don't have to ask me how to spell it / pronounce it etc. I don't want to be that one pedantic customer. But like Gopher, I haven't been out properly in a really long time.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Who would give a fake name, you must be paranoid your ordering food not applying for a fake passport


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I've never even thought to give a fake name for my food or drink whenever I go out and happen to stop at some place to eat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have never had that happen before. I'd think they were some kind of weirdo if they asked me my name. That's just creepy.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like giving superhero names when it's to my advantage - Bruce Wayne.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never known them ask for names, but I hardly go into places where they serve food/drinks


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

jasmin lol if i gave them a fake name id forget about it after 5 seconds


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Always faked names. Never liked mine.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I give my real name, it's more hassle to remember the fake name I gave.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I give my real name Anne but I don't talk loud enough so I end up with a drink that has Pam written on it or one time Dan?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I usually use my debit card and one of the local places typically uses the name on the card.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Real name...though I'm going to change that


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've given fake names before. It's fun. I also had customers do the same when I used to work at Chick-fil-A. I hated asking for the customers name because there have been people who thought I was hitting on them. It was part of my job to ask for their name. Weirdos.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fake name. 

I hate my name.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Real name because my real name sounds fake.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> as someone who respects people who have to work horrible jobs like this, i give my actual name instead of some horrible joke i always think of, because, even though we may find it funny for the barista to have to yell out "reGYNa," they are dying inside
> 
> also i haven't had the guts to have fun in public with real people in like two years so


Good point. Never thought of that. It's amazing to me how some of the baristas are able to maintain such a happy and cheerful mood throughout their shift.



Quietgirl3 said:


> I give my real name Anne but I don't talk loud enough so I end up with a drink that has Pam written on it or one time Dan?


Could just pretend it's short for Dana or Danica if someone asks. :lol


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't have an American name so it's harder for people to spell it. 

If I'm ordering by myself, then I'll probably just use a fake name. If I'm with friends then I'll use my real name bc it would be weird if I didn't


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I want a good pen name or alter ego.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Good point. Never thought of that. It's amazing to me how some of the baristas are able to maintain such a happy and cheerful mood throughout their shift.


Must be all the free coffee they drink.:hyper


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I give my real first name, it's a food joint, what's the worse that could happen?...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Never been asked for my name before when ordering.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I use my real name because why use a fake name? :stu


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I use my real name.



Quietgirl3 said:


> I give my real name Anne but I don't talk loud enough so I end up with a drink that has Pam written on it or one time Dan?


lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Damn from now on I'm going to tell them my name is Cornelius


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a fake name but my last or nickname because they are easier


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't go to paces that require a name to be shouted out.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I usually give a fake name to avoid confusion. I don't have a western European name soooo yeah...you know how that goes... I'm not trying to deal with misspellings and mispronunciations :/


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Real name. Usually just first because my last name people have difficulty with.

I can't think of anything funny enough to make me giggle stupidly to myself if someone were to say a name. Idk. Mike Hunt has been done to death. (Rereading that last sentence sounds horrific.)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm Kevin at my favorite take-out place because the first time I ordered they couldn't understand my name and put that into the computer instead. I go there so often that we are like on a first name basis but they don't even know my real identity. 

Also at work I like to put fake names into the computer and see if any of my co-workers pick up on it. I'll put a bunch of character names from the same book or show or sometimes be less subtle and just put Voldemort or something like that.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

mentoes said:


> At this Starbucks I used to give out my name Edward and the barista would write Henry. Every damn time. I tried a nickname like Ed and they would write down Ned. Rather than torture them with the trouble of correcting my name I just call myself Henry whenever I go back to that Starbucks.


[Edward] [Henry]

I just cannot see how that could be confused. :lol



Cam1 said:


> Also at work I like to put fake names into the computer and see if any of my co-workers pick up on it. I'll put a bunch of character names from the same book or show or sometimes be less subtle and just put Voldemort or something like that.


:lol


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

mentoes said:


> At this Starbucks I used to give out my name Edward and the barista would write Henry. Every damn time. I tried a nickname like Ed and they would write down Ned. Rather than torture them with the trouble of correcting my name I just call myself Henry whenever I go back to that Starbucks.


I've read somewhere that they do it on purpose so that once you've become a regular, you will feel special when they get it right. But this is quite the leap. Maybe there is a guy named Howard walking around with a cup that says Edwin or something like that


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm usually just saying my real name anymore, or an abbreviated version. When I was younger I varied from Mario, Luigi, to names that were quite ridiculous. Names that simply didn't fit me. 

This doesn't seem to be as fun when you're on your own though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

For some reason baristas tend to spell my first name wrong or have to ask me how to spell it. (I never thought of a name like "Sharon" to be so hard to spell but oh well.) So I just use my middle name which is Annie. I go by a few handful of names anyway depending on the person that I'm with.


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

I use Lea as my fake name, since it's shorter and less complicated. I've tried to use my real name but they spell it wrong or I have to repeat my name a lot. :[


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yajyklis10 said:


> I'm usually just saying my real name anymore, or an abbreviated version. When I was younger I varied from Mario, Luigi, to names that were quite ridiculous. Names that simply didn't fit me.
> 
> This doesn't seem to be as fun when you're on your own though.


What other names? Bowser? Goomba? :lol

Yeah, when you're on your own, it seem like you're just amusing yourself which the thought of that makes one looks a bit stupid.



Galilea said:


> I use Lea as my fake name, since it's shorter and less complicated. I've tried to use my real name but they spell it wrong or I have to repeat my name a lot. :[


I take it your username isn't your real name. :lol If it is, you must be getting straight As in science.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> What other names? Bowser? Goomba? :lol
> 
> Yeah, when you're on your own, it seem like you're just amusing yourself which the thought of that makes one looks a bit stupid.
> 
> .


I honestly believe I've been with someone who went with Boswer before. :smile2: You successfully have my mind racing now with what all kinds of silly names I've gone with.

The poor guys at Taco John's growing up that had to read our name out loud, even when we'd eat it there. I'm terrible.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yajyklis10 said:


> I honestly believe I've been with someone who went with Boswer before. :smile2: You successfully have my mind racing now with what all kinds of silly names I've gone with.
> 
> The poor guys at Taco John's growing up that had to read our name out loud, even when we'd eat it there. I'm terrible.


Oddly, if I were the staff, I would've have fun playing along reading aloud the names. Unless its some self-depreciating names.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I give them my real fake name.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There was a Chinese place we would order food and they would have trouble with my last name. My dad just used "John" (first name) and they knew who it was! :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pff real name : its too much effort to lie for god sake and for something as silly as coffee : why would you lie ??


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I was wondering why you would ever give a fake name... oh, joke names. Never would think of doing that. I can understand the people who have difficult names. I find lots of people cannot understand a name that is uncommon. My dog is Azami but english only speakers cannot hear the az so I gave up and she gets called Zami. My maiden name was a literal translation from german into a very simple but long word and people would ask over and over until I spelled it. Then they'd be surprised at how simple it was and seemed confused why they couldn't understand it. My last name now is a common one but with an odd silent letter thrown in and I get all sorts of weird pronunciation attempts.


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

It's my real name o.o...I love science but my name comes from a city in Israel(in Spanish) hahah. You're not the first person to think that way. xD (~I love your profile pic... I'm a huge ghibli fan)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd give my real name, but no one ever asks for it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I almost always use my real name. 

Once I used a fake name then forgot what it was. They kept calling my fake name and I didn't answer for awhile until I realized I'd given them a fake name. LOL


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I give them my real name, but I shouldn't because it's hard to communicate when it's noisy.



minimized said:


>


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

senkora said:


> I give them my real name, but I shouldn't because it's hard to communicate when it's noisy.


:clap Ryuko


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah, i have given my real name before, but people always get it wrong. i may as well give a hideous fake name just so i can be amused instead of annoyed.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I've only done this on wedding guestbooks so instead of my name I write John Shaft or Pumpkin Escobar. For church event guestbooks I put down Jesus Christ.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

kageri said:


> I was wondering why you would ever give a fake name... oh, joke names. Never would think of doing that. I can understand the people who have difficult names. I find lots of people cannot understand a name that is uncommon. My dog is Azami but english only speakers cannot hear the az so I gave up and she gets called Zami. My maiden name was a literal translation from german into a very simple but long word and people would ask over and over until I spelled it. Then they'd be surprised at how simple it was and seemed confused why they couldn't understand it. My last name now is a common one but with an odd silent letter thrown in and I get all sorts of weird pronunciation attempts.


Yeah Z is always tricky. It seems like many countries pronounces it differently.



Galilea said:


> It's my real name o.o...I love science but my name comes from a city in Israel(in Spanish) hahah. You're not the first person to think that way. xD (~I love your profile pic... I'm a huge ghibli fan)


Thanks. Yeah, that city looks pretty scenic when I looked it up.



Methodical said:


> I've only done this on wedding guestbooks so instead of my name I write John Shaft or Pumpkin Escobar. For church event guestbooks I put down Jesus Christ.


Did you ever go in costume for any of them?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Did you ever go in costume for any of them?


No but my mom's cousin who was the one getting married found out about the Pumpkin Escobar signature and she was actually upset. Mom ratted me out because neither of them have a sense of humor.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Real name. Aside from pranking them, I wouldn't see the point in giving a fake one


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Real name. I never usually have to give it out when ordering food though, not that I do usually order food anyway...


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Here's a twist, I give my real name but sometimes people still get it wrong, A customer I know has me confused with a coworker of mine and always calls me 'Shawn' even though I corrected him a couple times, eventually I gave up. I don't go see them often anyways so I just let it be, it would be too awkward now to change that.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

my real name is really ethnic and weird, and everytime i introduce myself to people, instead of, "nice to meet you, [y/n]" they go, "_excuse me_?" as if i just insulted their mother or something. and then i have to go into a spiel about how it's spelled and pronounced and - if they have the time - a quick and dirty summary of my native language and the feng shui behind how my name connects with my zodiac sign and birthmonth and my chi and all that s***.

so yea, if i'm just ordering coffee then chances are i'm not in the mood to give out a mini-lecture. i'll just go with a simple, common anglicized name. and if i'm at a restaurant with someone else i'll use their name. which has the added bonus of making them feel special so it's a win-win situation for all, really.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

bad baby said:


> a quick and dirty summary of my native language and the feng shui behind how my name connects with my zodiac sign and birthmonth and my chi and all that s***.


Just wear this thing around your neck and flash it to their faces if they ever ask for a detail feng shui background.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Just wear this thing around your neck and flash it to their faces if they ever ask for a detail feng shui background.


behold. asian flavor flav


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah because it's fun to do and people always mess up my name for some reason.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I haven't ordered food in years and when I did I always gave my real name. My friend used to order pizza under a fake name for some reason, usually an old TV show character name like Bill Gannon or something.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

bad baby said:


> behold. Asian flavor flav


yeeeaaah gurl!!!!...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I did once, but I can't remember which name I gave. I want to do this again just to amuse myself.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I have to give an Anglocized version of my name cuz it is so ethnic no can pronounce it


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

bad baby said:


> my real name is really ethnic and weird, and everytime i introduce myself to people, instead of, "nice to meet you, [y/n]" they go, "_excuse me_?" as if i just insulted their mother or something. and then i have to go into a spiel about how it's spelled and pronounced and - if they have the time - a quick and dirty summary of my native language and the feng shui behind how my name connects with my zodiac sign and birthmonth and my chi and all that s***.
> 
> so yea, if i'm just ordering coffee then chances are i'm not in the mood to give out a mini-lecture. i'll just go with a simple, common anglicized name. and if i'm at a restaurant with someone else i'll use their name. which has the added bonus of making them feel special so it's a win-win situation for all, really.


lol, I can relate, cept replace everything with indian mythology and indian stuffs. People always try to shorten my name and make it Anglicized.. and I'm like no... it's not anything like that since the first four letters are an anglicized name..


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

meepie said:


> lol, I can relate, cept replace everything with indian mythology and indian stuffs. People always try to shorten my name and make it Anglicized.. and I'm like no... it's not anything like that since the first four letters are an anglicized name..


Then they think you're a snob because you don't like your name shortened. :lol


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Excaliber said:


> Here's a twist, I give my real name but sometimes people still get it wrong.


Which is why I had used a fake name in the past. If I didn't enunciate my real name loud enough (which was most/all of the time) the person taking the order usually write down some other one-syllable name that barely sounded anything similar to my real name that I gave.

That's why I just decided to go with "Jeff" instead. I do admit that I also liked the idea of pretending I was someone with a different name in a weird way, haha.


----------

